# Non woodworking build: HdTV Antenna



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

This isn't a build for anything woodworking but I thought I'd show my latest build that didn't include wood. BTW, this is also a very interesting 'build posting' site.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Large-DB8-HDTV-Antenna-Big-Bertha/


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The trees are your antenna?

Nice build.


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Very nice antenna. I hear the wire mesh reflector with bow tie works as a great UHF antenna. I see in your photo you have it in a what looks like a wooded area. Are you are a able to get good reception? I live in a wooded area and cannot get a good HD signal using a pair of VHF rabbit ears. I know rabbit ears are not the best for HD but it works for friends of our that live just a couple blocks away but less wooded, so the receive power is adequate. I don't want the expense of a UHF antenna if the trees block the signal anyway.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Creekwoodworker: most of my channels are 30-35 miles away and my goal was for a fringe fox movie channel at 62 miles. I get it. leaves and I'm in a valley so lots of hills. And I haven't installed the backordered preamplifier yet.


----------

